# Crayola markers bleeding through primer



## muda7676 (Jan 16, 2011)

Basement project, finally have some drywall up, mudding, tape, sanded, smooth and all ready for primer. My kids thought it would be great to create a temporary gallery down there, so there are plenty of waist high drawings with Crayola markers over unprimed bare drywall and sanded compound.

Didnt think too much of it and thought the primer would cover it. 
Wrong!
:furious:

I have Zinsser Bulls Eye 123, tried a few coats but it all still bleeds through. Ive seen a few options for removing it, but now I have a few different scenarios that will probably require different solutions:

*Marker on bare drywall*: Mr Clean magic eraser takes off a bit of the top layer of paper with the marker but I think a coat of primer back over it will work. Hopefully. Any other suggestions?

*Marker on sanded/smooth compound*: Can carefully sand off the marker from the joint compound, but I'll have to probably reapply compound and re-sand so its smooth again. Any other suggestions?

*Marker bleeding through primer*: On a few sections of the wall, I have unsuccesfully applied several coats of primer over marker but it still bleeds through. So what are my options here? Sanding doesnt seem to work well and the marker just continues to bleed through each coat. Ive read shellac might do the trick, is that a good idea? So do I spray shellac on the troubled areas, sand it, then re-prime it with Zinsser? Any other suggestions?

Greatly appreciate any advice.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Crayons are basically a paraffin wax, i believe .Markers are either a waterbase if washable, or alcohol based. 
A non waterbase primer will be needed- an oil like Cover Stain or alcohol based one like BIN pigmented shellac. For the final coats to look even, I would ( if you haven't already) prime all the new stuff with a good reg waterborne primer- and let the markers bleed. then spot prime with above in those areas, reprime over that with what you did the rest of the wall with to get even porosity, and if you see no bleeding you are good to finish.
Make sure you know the difference between bleeding- where it is chemically coming through the film, and just not covering and showing through.


----------



## muda7676 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the input.

There are no crayons, I think they are all the waterbased/washable markers but there might be a few permanent marker spots.

When I paint over them with 123, I'm pretty sure they do bleed chemically, even tint the primer surrounding it. A few brush strokes can actually get the marker on the brush and back in the can.

So you recommend I:
1. go about priming everything with zin 123, let it bleed through, let it dry...
2. touch up with a spray can of Zinsser B-I-N on the troubled spots, let that dry 
3. reapply Zinsser 123?

Do I need to lightly sand between 2 and 3 or no?


----------



## muda7676 (Jan 16, 2011)

Brushjockey said:


> Crayons are basically a paraffin wax, i believe .Markers are either a waterbase if washable, or alcohol based.
> A non waterbase primer will be needed- an oil like Cover Stain or alcohol based one like BIN pigmented shellac. For the final coats to look even, I would ( if you haven't already) prime all the new stuff with a good reg waterborne primer- and let the markers bleed. then spot prime with above in those areas, reprime over that with what you did the rest of the wall with to get even porosity, and if you see no bleeding you are good to finish.
> Make sure you know the difference between bleeding- where it is chemically coming through the film, and just not covering and showing through.


Thanks for the input.

There are no crayons, I think they are all the waterbased/washable markers but there might be a few permanent marker spots.

When I paint over them with 123, I'm pretty sure they do bleed chemically, even tint the primer surrounding it. A few brush strokes can actually get the marker on the brush and back in the can.

So you recommend I:
1. go about priming everything with zin 123, let it bleed through, let it dry...
2. touch up with a spray can of Zinsser B-I-N on the troubled spots, let that dry 
3. reapply Zinsser 123?

Do I need to lightly sand between 2 and 3 or no?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just go over it with an oil based primer and be done with it in one pass.


----------



## muda7676 (Jan 16, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Just go over it with an oil based primer and be done with it in one pass.


But I have about 10 gallons of Zin 123. Are you saying just spot it with oil based primer then recover with Zin 123? If I dont, wont it be uneven when I go to paint?

Can I go from latex to oil to latex primer without any sanding?


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Sherwin williams ProBlock will work with one coat and its water base.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Once again our friend Joe is giving fairly poor info.
You have exactly the right idea. Sanding would only be needed if it felt rough. That said it isn't a bad idea in general to give a quick light overall sand to the walls after priming to get a smoother finish. All the primers were meant to be top coated , so you have no adhesion problems. The 123 is a great product, but won't stop the stain.
I don't know about the pro block- but it sounds like you already have the 123- so the only additional thing you need is the rattle can of BIN or Cover Stain.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Listen to brush and forget Mr Joe's advise
I am surprised he did not just say to tear out the wall and replace it:laughing:


----------



## tikitorch (Jun 27, 2012)

*Have this same problem...*

I am having the same problem with "washable" markers. I'm curious if the B-I-N is going to do the trick. I used 3 coats of the 123 primer and it came through every coat. I went back to the store and asked the guy what I should do. He told me I should get Dutch Boy Platinum because that would cover marker. I'm not so sure though being this is washable and not permanent. We also had permanent marker on the wall too and the primer covered that right up. I didn't want to pay the $30+ dollars for paint that may or may not work so I bought the $6 can of spray B-I-N. I shot that at all the spots and it appears to still be showing through. Just waiting for that to dry now to throw another coat of 123 at it and crossing my fingers that it is just "showing" through the B-I-N and not actually "bleeding" through that too...Never thought washable marker would be such a problem or we would probably have skipped it in the mural we are now trying to cover :furious:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/hom...ringCategory=interior-paint-coatings/primers/

Worked for me many times on kids rooms with markers, crayons and old plaster that keeps bleeding brown stains.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

The Bin will work, you might be able to still see it but it will be sealed


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

joecaption said:


> Just go over it with an oil based primer and be done with it in one pass.


I have been warned not to comment on opinion anymore. And you know? If it works in the Virginias? I know longer care. More power to them people.:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

sdsester said:


> I have been warned not to comment on opinion anymore. And you know? If it works in the Virginias? I know longer care. More power to them people.:thumbsup:


 
I will no longer comment either, I think the moonshine down there must be good stuff:laughing:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

chrisn said:


> I will no longer comment either, I think the moonshine down there must be good stuff:laughing:


I guess and thank God I do not have to travel every inch of this country anymore. I can skip the Virginias. I just hope I can find a warm, fuzzy, and graceful way to point out some advice could hurt people's projects or even diminish the value of their homes. Otherwise the moderators will yank my well thought post again.

It still seems to me that one of this site's real strengths is policing itself and protecting those seeking advice from village idjut type comments. If not, I can find other things to do. I hope.


----------



## tikitorch (Jun 27, 2012)

*BIN worked *

Because I had trouble finding much on how to cover washable marker, I am just replying to say that YES, the BIN spray did the trick. $6 to end my troubles was well worth it. 

The marker did show through the spray but was completely covered up with one more coat of regular primer. 

THANK YOU for your help :thumbup:


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Good job. As you have just seen showing through the paint and bleeding through the paint are completely different.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

tikitorch said:


> Because I had trouble finding much on how to cover washable marker, I am just replying to say that YES, the BIN spray did the trick. $6 to end my troubles was well worth it.
> 
> The marker did show through the spray but was completely covered up with one more coat of regular primer.
> 
> THANK YOU for your help :thumbup:


 
told you so:yes:


----------

